# Movie Review- Must Love Dogs



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Sarah Hurlihy, a divorced preschool teacher who has sworn off dating after her bad breakup, finds her family pushing her back into the dating world. Her sister places a personal ad for her, declaring that anyone answering it "must love dogs," despite the fact that Sarah doesn't own a dog herself. When someone intriguing responds to the ad, she decides to borrow Mother Theresa, her brother's dog, and plunge in. http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&cf=info&id=1808631287&intl=us*

A very cute chick flick that even my boyfriend enjoyed. Good movie to take the girlfriends to or if you have a willing man. Good casting helped a lot. It is funny and witty and a little different than most typical movies with this plot. I give it a B+


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> A very cute chick flick that even my boyfriend enjoyed.


 

Hmmm makes me wonder about the guys you date? JK


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

this is the movie with John Cusack in it isnt it???? I like him 

Anyone seen "Serendipity"? he's in that too..........another GREAT chick flick


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

did fish doc say that out loud? Lex your bf is one lucky dude

serendipity is probably the only girl flick that I'd recommend to other dudes (that girl is smokin')


----------

